# Western New York Here!



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Just browsing for reviews for a couple of bows and came across this website...Looks very interesting so I figured I would sign up...Just have gotten serious about bow hunting the last 3 or 4 years...Started to try and manage for bigger bucks by passing on smaller ones and limiting the amount of hunters on the land we hunt and what they are aloud to take...We have about 500 acres we are trying to manage...All farm land with fields of corn, clover, and soybeans...About 325 in hardwoods with some swampish spots too...Look forward to all the help I'm going to be getting from everyone...Thank you in advance!!:thumbs_up

PS: Added a couple of pics from last year...Hope you like!


----------



## BuckOC (Jan 20, 2010)

QDM in New York is tough with the season structure alone no doubt good luck brother


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Got some good looking deer. Welcome to AT!


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow NYer. Awesome deer you have there


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* WNYArrowSlinger. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! and thanks for the pics!


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the welcome...Can't wait to learn more and more about my favorite sport!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Jayson. Nice pics. Hope you connect on one of them. I'm also from WNY, it's a great place to live if you like to hunt and fish.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!


----------

